# California PE Application



## SSG (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi,

I passed my PE in power and submitted my application on June 19th. I saw that my check was cashed out on June 25th. It has been more than 60 days since I sent my application, but I haven't heard back anything from the board. Does anyone know how long does it take to hear back from the board? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Surf and Snow (Aug 20, 2018)

Dont know about CA, but I'm un the same boat in Oregon. I passed the Power PE exam in April, and submitted my application in June after completing the NCEES Record. They will run my application through the Review Board on September 11th and I should hear the results (hopefully with a licence number) a few days after that.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Aug 20, 2018)

Give it till the end of the month and then you can contact them and ask for a status update: https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/applying_for_pe.shtml

Excerpt:

You must allow a minimum of 60 days from when you submit your application before you contact the Board to ask about the status of your application. If you have not received any communication from the Board after the initial 60-day period, you may contact the Board's Licensing Unit at (916) 263-2222 or via email:


A-G


[email protected]


H-O


[email protected]


P-Z


[email protected]

Do not contact the Board to verify receipt of your application. If you wish to have proof that your application was received, you need to use a delivery method that provides tracking and delivery confirmation.


----------



## SSG (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks @Surf and Snow.  From where did you get the date of September 11th?


----------



## Surf and Snow (Aug 22, 2018)

SSG said:


> Thanks @Surf and Snow.  From where did you get the date of September 11th?


Mind you mine is for Oregon, like I said, but I emailed the Oregon Board (OSBEELS) to check on the status of my application and they responded that my application would be presented to the board at the next bi-monthly meeting on 9/11/18 and, provided its approved, I would receive my licence # in 2-3 days afterward.

Oregons OSBEELS website also says this:

_Once your application is received by OSBEELS, fees are processed and the Registration Department reviews the application to determine eligibility. Upon approval, your application is then sent for final approval by the Board at the next Board meeting. Upon approval by the Board, your licensure will begin and a pocket card will be sent to you. The process can take from 2 to 4 months depending upon when the application is received by the Board office. See our list of application deadlines for a better idea of when completed applications will be reviewed by the Board._


_Registration Application Deadlines_


_Completed registration applications are reviewed by OSBEELS Registration Specialists to ensure that the candidate has provided proof of meeting the minimum qualifications. After the review is complete, the Registration Specialists recommend that the Board approve complete applications at the next Board meeting. To ensure that a complete application will be reviewed in enough time to go before the Board, it must be received by the first of the month preceding the Board meeting._







_Applications received by:_


_will be considered for approval by the Board meeting in:_


_December 1_


_January_


_February 1_


_March_


_April 1_


_May_


_June 1_


_July_


_August 1_


_September_


_October 1_


_November_











And since I submited in early June, that fits the timeline. Maybe California is similar.


----------

